# Adding Second Story to 1966 Ranch Home



## Margroovy (Oct 26, 2007)

We are considering remodeling our 1966 ranch style home.  We want to update the exterior appearance of the home with a higher pitch roof with dormers as well as add interior living space.  The current plan it to add 3 bedrooms 2 baths in the new upstairs and remodel one of the 3 existing main level bedrooms into a master bath and closet.  

Does anyone have any experience with this type of extensive renovation project?

My husband is a commercial builder so he will be the GC on the project sub-contracting the work to various trades.  He wants me to draw up the preliminary drawings and floor plans.  I don't really have a problem with this, but would like any comments pro or con on experience with similar projects.

Thanks, Margaret


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome Margroovy:
Do you think, maybe the drawing is a delaying tactic?
Just kidding. You will need to check the roof construction, whether it is trusses or joist and rafters. If it has joists, are they big enough and where are the bearing walls under the ceiling? A 2 X 6 should not be expected to span more than 8' and a 2 X 8 no more than 12'. Bearing walls and knee walls in the attic can be considered support for the joists.
This is a major project and, if you could send me a copy of your floor plan showing any existing plumbing, I would be happy to draw the plumbing layout for you.
Glenn


----------

